# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  SnowBlades für Anfänger

## TiSpOkEs

Moin moin,

da ich mit Ski und Snowboard nicht richtig warm werde hab ich am Wochenende mal Snowblades ausgeliehen. Top für mich.

Also klar, gleich mal heute schön Skischuhe gekauft.

Kein Plan was die mir da angedreht haben, hauptsache der Fuß passt rein.

Salomon Performa2 6

Jetzt brauch ich noch die passenden Blades dazu. Wer hat was abzugeben? Bzw welche Länge soll ich nehmen bei 188cm und 85kg?

Helft mir :-)


Gruß tispokes

----------

